# Any Stoner Steely Dan Fans?



## areyes07 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have been listening to nothing but Steely Dan for a few months ago. I realize its definitely not typical music for a 20 year old guy such as myself, but I can't help but love it. 

I love to light up a fatty and try to comprehend the complex harmonies, lyrics, and instrumentation ingrained in their music...I get lost sometimes. And I love the many suttle drug references -- cannabis included.

"The Cuervo Gold, the fine Colombian...make tonight a wonderful thing."

Anyone share my passion?


----------



## Boneman (Aug 16, 2009)

History seems to repeat itself.....ahhh yes, the life of a 20 yr old.


----------



## Mattplusness (Aug 17, 2009)

"Steeley Dan gargles my balls"


----------



## Remembergrass (Aug 17, 2009)

I love Steely Dan. My friend and I always dig Steely when we are baked.


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Black Cow is my shit.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Man, I have been a SD forver.


----------



## jrhoust (Aug 18, 2009)

Man I been listening to steely dan since 1973 right after I graduated high school great band


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 3, 2009)

Dude Katie Lied is honestly one of the best studio albums out there.

Been a huge Dan Fan since I was a kid. grew up jamming to the dan with my mom and her crew!

I would love to hear some "really bad Jazz band" sessions. you know the dan with chevy chase before they became Steely Dan


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 3, 2009)

My then wife told me on her way out the door that I ruined Steely Dan for her. 

Still a bit confused over exactly what she meant.

I either played it so much that she grew to hate it or she associated the music with me.

Probably a little of *Column A* and a little of *Column B*.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 3, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> My then wife told me on her way out the door that I ruined Steely Dan for her.
> 
> Still a bit confused over exactly what she meant.
> 
> ...


Hypothetically speaking considering I dont know you or your wife. i bet its more of column a than of b if your anything like me. The dan gets played at least once a day.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 3, 2009)

She had two categories to describe my musical tastes: Man music and Tolerable music.

I listened to the man music when she was not around or when I was in the yard, garage, workshop, or car alone. Man music included ZZ Top, Rolling Stones, Led Zepplin, Lynerd Skynrd, Doors, etc. Tolerable music included elements of my collection she could appreciate and Steely Dan was on that list. 

I guess I overdid it when she was around. But I would definitely not rule out the associative element either.


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 3, 2009)

I grew up listening to Steely Dan, because my parents played them all the time. Wasn't until I was in my early 20's that I actually started to appreciate the music my parents listened to when I was a kid.

Stevie Wonder, Yellowjackets, Lovin' Spoonful, The Manhattan Transfer, ANYthing from Motown

Most people my age are stuck on crap like Nickelback.

EDIT: forgot to say: Yes, I like Steely Dan.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 3, 2009)

Steely Dan is one of my fav bands of all time. Saw them a year ago on mushrooms. They didn't play 'deacon blues' tho.. I love that damn song. The bass line in 'josie' is rad too.. They don't make music like that anymore!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 3, 2009)

Easy chair, strong coffee, fat joint, magazine, and The Dan. 

Paradise anywhere.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 3, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Easy chair, strong coffee, fat joint, magazine, and The Dan.
> 
> Paradise anywhere.


Now your talking, well without the coffee. haha

Out of their whole discography there is only one tune that i dont like. which i can not remember the name of it for the life of me now. Itll come to me.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 7, 2009)

Boneman said:


> History seems to repeat itself.....ahhh yes, the life of a 20 yr old.


 

My brother in law and I got a REALLY BIG laugh a few years ago when his three daughters came home from college for a holiday, it was Christmas actually. He asked the middle daughter what was new and she said how she and most everyone at the college she and her sister&#8217;s went to have really gotten into "a new band." He asked what its name is and she said "Led Zeppelin." 

When we finally stopped laughing she did say something like, well it&#8217;s new to us anyway. 
&#12288;
True good music never dies out and its quality never diminishes. It just goes out of style for a while and lies dormant for a while but it always resurfaces once someone with an ear for quality rediscovers it and then it can become all the rage once again, as did the "new band" at NC State a handful of years back. 
&#12288;
Steely Dan were true artists. Jackson Browne is a true artist. Jeff Beck is a true artist. Pink Floyd were true artists. B.B. King is a true artist. Eric Clapton is a true artist. The Doobie Brothers were true artists. Elton John (especially when working with Bernie Taupin) is/was a true artist. Frank Zappa, in his own unique twisted way, was a true artist. Led Zeppelin were true artists. John Lee Hooker was a true artist. Steve Winwood is a true artist. Muddy Waters (who I was lucky enough to meet and spend a small bit of time with over about two years, he lived one town over from where I used to live) was a true artist. Emerson, Lake & Palmer were true artists &#8230; and there of course have been more &#8230; but not many more when compared to the large number of different bands over the years.
&#12288;
I really like Ted Nugent. I still enjoy "Stranglehold" and "Hey Baby" and going back to his days with the Amboy Dukes I still love "Baby Please Don&#8217;t Go," (originally performed by Big Joe Williams, another true artist) but Ted&#8217;s not an artist and he never will be. 

The same can be said about many famous bands where the members became very wealthy. They were/are talented and they were/are entertaining &#8230; but they are not or were not true artists and never will be true artists.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 7, 2009)

Considered one of the best albums ever produced, if you are a Steely Dan fan, you must listen to Donald Fagen's "The Nightfly" album. A true masterpiece of music.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Considered one of the best albums ever produced, if you are a Steely Dan fan, you must listen to Donald Fagen's "The Nightfly" album. A true masterpiece of music.


True. *Spectacular* album. That and *Night and Day* by Joe Jackson. 

Sigh! Reminds me of Senior year.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 7, 2009)

Read it in the Sunday papers bow bow bow.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Considered one of the best albums ever produced, if you are a Steely Dan fan, you must listen to Donald Fagen's "The Nightfly" album. A true masterpiece of music.


I never really got into donald solo stuff that much. You are right though, truly musical bliss the nightfly is. just not my cup of tea.


You guys ever listen to Lee Ritenour?


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Sep 7, 2009)

Steely Dan is a great band. I still think that if you have a good system (mine Jolida tube amps drive Mangepan speakers) the production quality of "Can't buy a thrill" is unbelievable! This is why I still prefer analog to digital. Thier use of major and minor scales is nice too. Especially if all you use to listen to prior was hard rock like me when I was growing up. Kid Charlemagne has a great solo in it. Brooklyn is one of my favs. I think that's excellent that you are 20yo listening to SD. Expand on it. There is a lot of great music that is damn near forgotten now.

SmokyMcsmokster....nice Sterling I had a Stingray. Best basses in the world. They say Warwicks "growl" but after owning a thumb5 and a Stingray it is in fact the Stingray that growled, and the Thumb sucked.

Mattplusness you gargle nuts. You musical retard. Now go smoke a cigarette. I command you.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 7, 2009)

SD is one of the few "bands" from the seventies that still sound good to my ears!

I can still listen to the Allman Brothers and a little Grateful Dead, but I am totally Led Zepped out, Zeppelin makes me cringe... and I was a big fan back in the early seventies.

My Favorite SD album is Aja...Lee Ritenour and Larry Carlton were the prominent guitar players and their solos sound fresh and beautifully wrought.


Lee Ritenour made an album around '77 or so called Captain Fingers which is delightful!!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 7, 2009)

Wavels said:


> SD is one of the few "bands" from the seventies that still sound good to my ears!
> 
> I can still listen to the Allman Brothers and a little Grateful Dead, but I am totally Led Zepped out, Zeppelin makes me cringe... and I was a big fan back in the early seventies.
> 
> ...


Captain Fingers is such a great album. My buddy turned me onto Lee Ritenour a few years back. I was grooving to a New England band "Percy Hill" and he thought that they sounded like some early Lee Ritenour. 

Been hooked ever since

Aja is a great Dan album I am more partial to Katy Lied


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 7, 2009)

If I had to choose one single song as my ultimate Steely Dan pick it would be this one.

I'd love to hear this live and have them continue that jam at the end for another 5 minutes or so......

[youtube]EsiG6WiHHPQ[/youtube]


----------



## Wavels (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahh, quite tasty Mr. Jax!

The primary guitarist on Royal Scam is the inimitable Larry Carlton.

Larry made an album in 1978 which is quite similar to the Steely Dan sound.

"Larry Carlton" is the name of the album.
http://www.amazon.com/Larry-Carlton/dp/B000002PI9/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1252335025&sr=1-4


I like Larry even more than Lee R.

Oh the memories triggered by this music...

I can almost smell the Santa Marta Gold now!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Wavels im gonna check out larry right now.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 7, 2009)

i skipped right to the end so sorry if this has been said.

are there any steely dan fans who ARENT stoners?


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 7, 2009)

I can think of a bunch of friends that listen to the dan and dont smoke


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> I can think of a bunch of friends that listen to the dan and dont smoke


dont smoke anymore, or dont smoke?

a stoner is a stoner for life even when they stop smoking. my father is living proof of this...just yesterday he missed 3 seperate off ramps AND ran out of gas on the interstate. the man hasnt smoked for 15 yrs.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 7, 2009)

alright bro you got me there. they all smoked back in their day. hell they still smoke today every now and then.

your totally right about a stoner being a stoner. my old man is the same way.


----------

